# About to buy a new embroidery machine



## VTER (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm about to purchase my first "real" embroidery machine and I'm seriously looking at the GS1501 from Pantorams. I know it hasn't been around long, but was wondering if anyone has any experience with the GS1501 and the company.

Thanks in advance


----------



## 23putts (Nov 15, 2007)

Look for a used Barudan or Tajima. Forget the branded machines made in China.


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

23putts said:


> Look for a used Barudan or Tajima. Forget the branded machines made in China.


Ditto.

Barudan, Tajima, Toyota and maybe SWF and Happy


----------



## GeorgiaGirl7 (Nov 11, 2012)

I am currently @ the iss show and have watched the machine work & its operation. I must say the staff is very hands on with the machine and many people stopped by to say they love the machine.

Make sure you do their training because they cover everything.

Good luck

Sent from my SPH-D700 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Brcm1220 (Apr 15, 2013)

Do NOT buy the GS 1501!!!!!!! I bought a $10,000 machine that has been sitting in my living room collecting dust because it does NOT work. Generally speaking, I believe Pantograms has great customer service. Until something crazy happens with your BRAND NEW machine. My machine is absolutely defective and now I will have to pay for a tech to come and fix it. I've been waiting weeks for a solution and at this point supposedly we are waiting on a part. The savings on the machine is NOT worth the hassle. Buy a proven machine. I wish I had.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

We have 4 of the happy HVDC 1501 great machine and user friendly. Call and get a quote. They will work with you

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Older Toyota machines were "Japan Made" and in my opinion they will end up being known as being better than the new Toyota machines which are now made in China. However the new machines are priced at a good price point since they have saved money by selling a China Made Machine.

I am 99% sure the new Toyota is basically the same as the Ricoma or at least coming from the same factory. 

In recent years several machine companys have switched production from places like Japan and moved to making their machines in China. I totally understand that this saves them money but often this savings shows in the quality of the product they are selling.

Older customers that have purchased their "Japan Made" machines may be happy with their older machines, but then they purchase a new model that is now "China Made" and they do not get that same quality. 

From being at some of the most recent trade shows and walking the show floor and watching the different brands of machines run some that used to be the top notch machines and that have moved their production to China just do not seem to be as good at they used to be.

I honestly think Toyota and some others would have been better off staying in Japan and offering a better quality machine, even if it did cost a little more. The US market already has a ton of "Cheaper China Machines" that are offered and a new one of those pops up about every year. 

I understand that some people are looking to get started with a "Cheaper" machine, but some people are more concerned with Quality and Production and do not mind paying a little more to purchase a higher quality machine.

Currently there are only a couple of machines left that are sold in the USA are not "China Made". 
Its amazing to me how much the market has changed to China Made in the past few years.

Do your homework and make sure you see a NEW model run in person of any brand that has moved production to China before you make a purchase, otherwise you may purchase something that is NEW but not really Improved !


----------



## 23putts (Nov 15, 2007)

logoadvantage said:


> Older Toyota machines were "Japan Made" and in my opinion they will end up being known as being better than the new Toyota machines which are now made in China. However the new machines are priced at a good price point since they have saved money by selling a China Made Machine.
> 
> I am 99% sure the new Toyota is basically the same as the Ricoma or at least coming from the same factory.
> 
> ...


Hit the nail on the head...


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think Happy gives you the best bang for the buck made in Japan 15 needle is around 11,500


----------



## Ronni Smith (Sep 26, 2014)

VTER said:


> I'm about to purchase my first "real" embroidery machine and I'm seriously looking at the GS1501 from Pantorams. I know it hasn't been around long, but was wondering if anyone has any experience with the GS1501 and the company.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi - I know you made your post over a year ago, but was wondering what machine you went with and do you like it? I'm looking at the GS1501 right now.

Thanks for any advise you can send my way 
Ronni Smith


----------



## VTER (Aug 2, 2008)

Ronni, I have been very happy with GS1501. With that said it is my first embroidery machine, so I can't compare it to anything else. They give you everything you need to get started. Seven different size hoops, backing, thread, oil for the 1501 and a tool box filled with all the tools you would need for the machine as well as spare parts. There was even a couple of base ball caps to practice with their cap hoops. The price didn't hurt either. No one came close as far as price what you got with it.

As far as the support, I'm happy with the phone/email support, but at the time their web-site had very little to offer as far as training videos for the 1501. Now if you go there they have added a lot of them and they are good.

Also at the time they were offering to include their their digitizing software. That has come in very handy.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JAZEN (Oct 29, 2014)

VTER,
If you don't mind sharing what price did you get your GS1501 for? Did you buy it direct from Pantogram? I'm looking to get into the business with a start up machine and the GS1501 looks like a good choice.
Thank you!


----------



## jeradclough22 (Apr 16, 2011)

I agree. Tajima....


----------



## Bordadero (Oct 29, 2014)

FWIW that Pantograms machine is a Ricoma. Lots of people badge it but essentially it's a Chinese lash up which can be made to work but will require work. Most people who are happy with them don't know any better-they are for the most part first purchases. As has been said, Barudan or Tajima. I'd much rather buy one of those two makes second hand than take on a Ricoma, or whatever else it may be called.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

> My machine is absolutely defective


Could you elaborate please


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

ShirlandDesign said:


> Could you elaborate please


That person made that post 1.5 years ago and hasn't posted since, I wouldn't expect a reply... they were probably googling the GS machine, found the thread and posted their complaint...


----------



## parkst23 (Sep 4, 2008)

SWF is a great brand as well. I have a 1501T and it runs like a champ. From what I have heard over the years I would stay away from GS1501. Just my opinion.


----------

